# Lumber in South Carolina



## mwest06 (Mar 8, 2011)

Does anyone know a *cheap* place to go for lumber in Forest Acres or Columbia, SC? I have been looking for cherry at a reasonable price but the cheapest I could get was S2S cherry from Roy's Woodworks in Lugoff, but that is quite a drive, and the price was still 4.50 a bf. Any Help??


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

I live about sixty miles due north of you and have the same problem. I hate it but in this perticular region everything is mostly oriented toward construction lumber and supplies. I either make the drive to Charlotte, NC or do the online thing. Wish it was different around here. There may be some smaller ones not very well known. If so I would like to know about them also.


----------



## mwest06 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Donnie,
I know, everything is geared for building supplies! What online sites can you recommend?

From CL I found this guy in West Columbia (thesawman.webs.com ) but I have yet to see or use his lumber, and after several scheduling conflicts I have not been able to meet him.


----------



## millssnell (Oct 24, 2010)

Matthew, not sure if you are still in Columbia or not….?

I have found a pretty good supplier as far as price, however selection is pretty much just pine, cedar, and oak.

Let me know if you want his contact info, he is in Irmo.

Mills


----------



## mwest06 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah Mills, that would be great, also, you may not remember me, but I know you from TRUMC, my name is Matthew West. Good to see you're into woodworking too. Thanks for the info


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Matthew, I buy cherry from a mill/log yard here in Aiken South Carolina. It is cut to my specifications and loaded in my pickup for $2.00 Bd. Ft. The place where I purchase it has both logs and pre cut lumber that is air dried. The fresh cut 1" cherry lumber that I buy usually takes about 9 months to a year to dry. If you are interested send me a message.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Is there a Wurth Wood Group in Columbia? I know there is one in Greenville and Charlotte. They are not cheap but they are less than most others around here. You can set up an account and get a discount.


----------



## fredd3039 (Jun 7, 2012)

Roger can you please post the name of the cherry mill. I am in florence and will drive down there to get some wood. 
Thanks


----------



## fredd3039 (Jun 7, 2012)

Does anyone else have any ideas for hardwood lumber in SC near myrtle beach?


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

*fredd3039* Ask up around Bennetsville. I use to have a friend up there with a mill, but he moved. He always told me there were quite a few in the area.
Probably ask early in the morning at the local Carl's Jr. LOL.


----------

